
Tell HN: HN and Slack Office Hours with Jared and Trevor next Friday - katm
YC Partners, Jared Friedman and Trevor Blackwell, will be doing online office hours on HN next Friday (Feb 26) at 11am PT.<p>We&#x27;ll put up a new thread that morning and if you&#x27;d like help with your startup, post a top-level comment with a one or two sentence description of what you do and the first thing you&#x27;d like to talk about. The community will vote, and Jared and Trevor will answer the top questions.<p>Jared will also be doing open office hours on Slack from 2-4pm PT on Friday (Feb 26). If you&#x27;d like help with your startup, but want your questions answered in a private setting, sign up here by end of day on Feb 23: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apply.ycombinator.com&#x2F;events&#x2F;13.
======
thenomad
Thanks for the heads-up!

------
masudhossain
Can't wait!

